# New to the forum



## rob1975 (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi all, Just bought Mk1 TTC 225. Very happy with it but have a few minor mechanical questions, is there a particular place to post them?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

rob1975 said:


> Hi all, Just bought Mk1 TTC 225. Very happy with it but have a few minor mechanical questions, is there a particular place to post them?


Here's good...
viewforum.php?f=2

Welcome to the nuthouse...


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi welcome to the forum


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget tojoin the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------

